
Show HN: We Made a Google for Business Where You’re the Customer Not the Product - dstick
https://stabre.com
======
dstick
Hi everyone - I’m Stan, one of the founders!

Very excited to finally show Stabre.com to the world. We’ve been working on it
for what feels like, and probably is - ages.

Stabre is a new search engine for business that gives you full control over
the way you search and -find- companies. Our goal is to fix / remedy / address
all the pains and friction you experience with traditional, consumer oriented,
search engines.

The way we do this can be summed up in one word: Control.

We’ve introduced half a dozen new search methods, implemented search curation
through up/down voting and everything else we could think of that gives you as
much control over the search results as possible.

Right now Stabre is meant for business users / usage and allows you to find
businesses worldwide, in complete freedom. But it’s awesome to just explore
the (business) world with as well :-)

Would love to hear your feedback, thoughts and questions!

